# Size of Letters for Front Left Chest



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

What size would you make your letters, horizontal and vertical for a front left chest. I know it would depend on how many letters. So, for example, I am making shirts that say "Eagle Storage."


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would recommend 1/2 inch.


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

proworlded said:


> I would recommend 1/2 inch.


1/2 inch tall but how long?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Not sure what you mean.


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

proworlded said:


> Not sure what you mean.


I meant horizontal. I went ahead and made my letters about 1/2 inches vertical and about 3 inches horizontal. That size looked pretty good. I guess you just have to eyeball it depending on how many letters you have.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You got it!


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

as a suggestion . . . make your design . . . print it out on plain paper . . cut it out and place over the area you will be pressing the actual design . .. then go from there if it needs to be a tad bigger or a tad small in size . . 

hope that helps . .

Diane
;o}


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

i always do 4 inch long


----------



## JIM (May 30, 2007)

for a simple one-line i usually go 3 1/2" wide, and 3/4" to 1 1/2" tall, depending on how many letters. but, with two words, it lends itself to two lines. think of arching "Eagle" and reverse arching "Storage". or, maybe keep "Storage" straight and throw an "eagle's head" in the center. my basic "area" for a left chest is 3 1/2" wide x 3" tall. but, there is a little more room especially if working with large shirts. that's what I'd do.... just sayin'...


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

A standard left chest is around 3.5x3.5" In my area they prefer larger at about 4x4, but I wouldn't go above that. Don't worry about the size of the lettering, it's the size of the total design. On anything with a pocket, I just try to keep it within that width.


----------

